# snow plow driver in cleve, oh ready for work



## bsteponick (Oct 31, 2004)

getting ready for winter layoff at my landscaping job and am looking to snowplow again. if anyone is in need of an honest on-time driver please let me know.


----------



## Schultz and son (Nov 4, 2004)

Hello, i'm looking for a driver for my f 350 4x4 dumptruck.
i can be reached at (216) 663-8366 ask for Rick


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

*Call if interested*

contact [email protected] .net currently hiring commercial plow drivers greater Cleveland area


----------

